# Fcuking hell i'v been away for a wile - how everyone been doing?



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Been off this site for about a year but thought i'd just check to see how everyone's been doing?

Hows your training and diet going , everyone been reaching their goals?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

hell bells hows you doing mate?

You been away on a stand up comedy tour?


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Nah mate , i'v been competing , did the Bedford UKBFF muscle talk championships in July!

Not gonna do another comp again in the near future though , for health reasons and for my sanity!

You would not believe the sh-it i had to go through! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

the funny estate agent returns :thumbup1:


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah man , i just figured id come back from time to time just to help keep myself motivated and try and help any of the young guys with regards to their training and nutrition etc . Kinda like my good deed!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome back mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Nickthegreek said:


> Nah mate , i'v been competing , did the Bedford UKBFF muscle talk championships in July!
> 
> Not gonna do another comp again in the near future though , for health reasons and for my sanity!
> 
> ...


Welcome back, nick!

@Bad Alan... is that your behind I spy in that pic??


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Welcome back, nick!
> 
> @Bad Alan... is that your behind I spy in that pic??


Good eye  yea it is hahah you'd know it anywhere lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

my training and diet has been awful, truly awful...on the plus side, im getting circumcised in the new year


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> Nah mate , i'v been competing , did the Bedford UKBFF muscle talk championships in July!
> 
> Not gonna do another comp again in the near future though , for health reasons and for my sanity!
> 
> ...


I remember you Nick! running off stage to go grab cake downstairs after  that's my ass in the red trunks lol.

Hope you're well!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good to have you back mate!! Quads have some deep cuts in the pic. Nice!

Remember you putting a post up about you having a training session with a pro but forget who the pro was?


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

you missed so much its been like the gunfight at the ok corral


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome back.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome back


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good to have you back mate!! Quads have some deep cuts in the pic. Nice!
> 
> Remember you putting a post up about you having a training session with a pro but forget who the pro was?


Yeah was with Hidetada Yamagishi!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> I remember you Nick! running off stage to go grab cake downstairs after  that's my ass in the red trunks lol.
> 
> Hope you're well!


Ha ha yeah mate , i'm really good!

That was funny as hell , was so caught up in the moment i forgot i had to go back on stage ! lol . Hope your well also bud!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Ha ha i went off the rails after my show for about 2 months eating every bit of crap i could find, did a lot of damage ! But i am back on it now sick of being a fat boy! lol



barsnack said:


> my training and diet has been awful, truly awful...on the plus side, im getting circumcised in the new year


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

barsnack said:


> my training and diet has been awful, truly awful...on the plus side, im getting circumcised in the new year


edit: nvm, don't want to hijack thread


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the warm Welcome back all , ill try and poke my head in here from time to time and contribute something useful when i can!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> edit: nvm, don't want to hijack thread


whats that mean?

P.S Fair play nick, couldn't never get myself down to comp level


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

barsnack said:


> whats that mean?
> 
> P.S Fair play nick, couldn't never get myself down to comp level


I was gonna ask is circumcision a big thing in ireland or is it med reasons? Didn't know if it was too personal a question though


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I was gonna ask is circumcision a big thing in ireland or is it med reasons? Didn't know if it was too personal a question though


getting it for medical reasons (i.e. tight foreskin)...kept snapping my banjo string during sex, so getting the ****er cut off (my hood not cock)


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

barsnack said:


> getting it for medical reasons (i.e. tight foreskin)...kept snapping my banjo string during sex, so getting the ****er cut off (my hood not cock)


****, my mate did that at a house party and ruined some poor girls dress, bathroom, carpet etc :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> ****, my mate did that at a house party and ruined some poor girls dress, bathroom, carpet etc :lol: I've had it done and it wern't that bad, depends how self conscious you are in gym showers etc


couldn't give a fook how it looks amte, other men shouldn't be commenting on me willy....first time it happened me, it was like a scene from texas chainsaw massacre...was crazy blood, carpet was completely ****ed and lost my fecking deposit cause carpet had to be replaced


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> couldn't give a fook how it looks amte, other men shouldn't be commenting on me willy....first time it happened me, it was like a scene from texas chainsaw massacre...was crazy blood, carpet was completely ****ed and lost my fecking deposit cause carpet had to be replaced


Mate that ****=ing happend to me a few years ago , i had a very tight Frenulum ! Had to get it cut away with surgery ! But all is well now though!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c y to c ya nice  ..........Back !


----------

